# Door lock gremlins



## Craig B (8 mo ago)

Is anyone having issues with the door/trunk locks? My 22 model 3 performance has had a recent issue with door locks. I've checked the door lock section on the screen and the adjustments seem to have a ghost. I can change the status of the on screen options but it will change itself back to the previous setting after a short period of time. It show unlock on park but the doors mostly do not unlock when in park. The door and trunk will not open from outside. Then again sometimes the doors unlock like they area supposed to. Most of the time the drivers door will open from outside but once in awhile it too is locked and I have to get my phone out to unlock. My grandkids were in the back seats and one time had to have them climb over the seats to get out. Then I figured out if I hold the inside drivers door open switch a few seconds it would unlock all doors. I has also had connection issues on the screen and would also not allow the phone key to start it to go. Have had to use the tesla card to get it to move. Any thoughts appreciated. It goes into the shop next week for these.

Craig


----------



## zigzagmolly (Jul 21, 2019)

Craig B said:


> Is anyone having issues with the door/trunk locks? My 22 model 3 performance has had a recent issue with door locks. I've checked the door lock section on the screen and the adjustments seem to have a ghost. I can change the status of the on screen options but it will change itself back to the previous setting after a short period of time. It show unlock on park but the doors mostly do not unlock when in park. The door and trunk will not open from outside. Then again sometimes the doors unlock like they area supposed to. Most of the time the drivers door will open from outside but once in awhile it too is locked and I have to get my phone out to unlock. My grandkids were in the back seats and one time had to have them climb over the seats to get out. Then I figured out if I hold the inside drivers door open switch a few seconds it would unlock all doors. I has also had connection issues on the screen and would also not allow the phone key to start it to go. Have had to use the tesla card to get it to move. Any thoughts appreciated. It goes into the shop next week for these.
> 
> Craig


I am having the same problem with my Model 3LR. It started happening last month after a software update. I wonder if it has to do with the Safety Recall I got in the mail in November. It says: Certain model year 2021-2022 Model S and Model X, model year 2017-2022 Model 3 and model year 2020-2022 Model Y vehicles fail to conform to Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard ("FMVSS") No. 118 "Power operated window, partition and roof panel systems."
On affected vehicles, a closing window may exert more force than is permitted by ("FMVSS") No. 118 by pinching a driver or passenger before retracting. An automatic window reversal system that does not comply may increase the risk of a pinching injury to the occupant.
At no charge to you, Tesla will deploy an OTA firmware update to ensure compliance.
There is a number to call if I believe Tesla has failed or is unable to remedy this defect without charge in a reasonable time Can call 1-888-327-4236 to submit a complaint.
It has been over a month now and so very frustrating. The ONLY door that will open when I get to the car is the driver door. Can't even open the trunk from the monitor. I can press the unlock button on the driver's side when my family needs to open the door on their side.
Getting SO frustrating!!!


----------

